# MiVida Miniature Poodles



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you very much for posting your experience. This will hopefully help a lot of buyers, and perhaps also the breeder to clean up her act. I'm so glad you found a mini that you are happy with from another breeder. Another good mini breeder in So Cal is Eleni at Moonstruck Poodles, if anyone is looking.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! Sorry for such a horrible experience 😭


----------

